# Plumber vs fitter



## Bendite (Jan 5, 2016)

It is mainly a union thing but in some areas the distinction becomes quite heated. Thoughts from the forum? I hold both books and have tested "A" card for both licenses . I became a journeyman as a plumber and then challenged the pipe-fitter test. Had the hours for the class 5 to perform as a fitter ;but each state is different. In Oregon it seems to become heated as to who is allowed to perform what work ..but my license(s) are through the state.... Not the union.

Thoughts..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

In illinois fitters can't plumb, but plumbers can fit.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> In illinois fitters can't plumb, but plumbers can fit.


And that is worded correctly. I've fit and welded (mostly in my teenage years). Plumbing is a lot harder to learn.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the way fitter can measure center of hole to center of hole build something on the ground and have it hit the holes. Not like us residential plumbers holding a fitting in one hand and trying to stretch a tape measure out with the other and only being off 3\4 of an inch.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

In Wisconsin we are like Illinois.. Plumbers can fit, fitters can't plumb. I do mostly fitter work, and industrial water piping. In my Union, a plumber that can weld is gold.. You can do everything , pipe fit, plumb, and fabricate.. I'm working on my welding right now


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

saysflushable said:


> I like the way fitter can measure center of hole to center of hole build something on the ground and have it hit the holes. Not like us residential plumbers holding a fitting in one hand and trying to stretch a tape measure out with the other and only being off 3\4 of an inch.


It just math... And plumbers can do that too...


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

And I thought you were going to say that fitters can't plumb because they pipe everything flat.:whistling2:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I come from a combination local in Illinois. If you want to eat, you learn all you can. I have a plumber book. Work in the pipefitter shop for an employer who also has a plumber shop, refrigeration shop, and temp. control shop. A little over 100 UA members. The best ones don't hold themselves back with old notions of division.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Where at in Illinois ? About 2 months ago I went down to local 23 in south Beloit for an oven stack job, and gas pipe.. Here you can work just as a plumber but, only at select shops. Most are like where I work mechanical shops, we fit, plumb, fabricate, rig, erect, install HVAC rooftop units, I have worked with our HVAC service guy a number of times, and I don't mind that either.... When I first started, I wanted residential, but was offered an apprenticeship through the union... Now I love big industrial jobs and the change everday... I work at one of the smaller shops in our local, wish we did more big jobs , but I love it.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

In RI a plumber can do just plumbing. If you want to do gas piping or install boilers/ furnaces you need a fitters license.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I was organized in Plumbers Union back in 89 after working on houses for 3 years. I remember back then the plumber v. fitter thing was a lot more heated then it is today. But yes Michigan is the same plumbs can fit, fits cant plumb.

I believe there are only a handful of separate locals still around. Detroit has separate but right next to us in Ann Arbor its combined. I know Chicago has separate locals also.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

ace4548 said:


> Where at in Illinois ? About 2 months ago I went down to local 23 in south Beloit for an oven stack job, and gas pipe.. Here you can work just as a plumber but, only at select shops. Most are like where I work mechanical shops, we fit, plumb, fabricate, rig, erect, install HVAC rooftop units, I have worked with our HVAC service guy a number of times, and I don't mind that either.... When I first started, I wanted residential, but was offered an apprenticeship through the union... Now I love big industrial jobs and the change everday... I work at one of the smaller shops in our local, wish we did more big jobs , but I love it.



Champaign


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

What, no fitter jokes? I'm extremely disappointed in all you plumbers.

Q. you ever had an fitter's flashlight?
A. It only works half the time and when it does work it isn't very bright. :laughing:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

One old fitter told me if your parents were married you got a fitters card. *******s got plumbers cards


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry, didn't know ******* was a banned word


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol.. I need some good ones against fitters... The guy I work with always says "it's better to have a whore for a sister, then a plumber for a brother."


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

What do you say to a guy with an IQ of 22? .........Nice Weld!!
What do you say to a guy with an IQ of 10? .........Grind that weld

whats is the difference between a pipe fitter and a welding stand? One leg


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I got a good one that involves nuns, lesbians and fitters but it'd prolly get me kicked out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

We were told in school that a fitter was just a plumber with his brains bashed in.


----------



## gap1927 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Ironworker vs Plumber*

Don't all the plumbers rain hell on me for this I just think its funny. 
PS - I'm a plumber, steamfitter, gasfitter


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Now that was fricken funny


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Lmfao! That is one of the best YouTube videos I've ever seen!


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

In my night school class our instructor played the pipe fitter vs plumber version... Check that out on YouTube... It really shows what fitters think of themselves and us lol... To me it's funnier, mainly because I deal with fitters all the time.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)




----------

